# Brisbane Pub Crawl



## MarkBastard (1/7/10)

My brothers coming up this weekend and we like to treat drinking like a sport.

So I thought this time I'd be prepared and actually make a proper pub crawl of it.

So far I can think of the following venues

1 - International Hotel - 525 Boundary Street, Spring Hill
2 - Platform Bar - 482 George St, Brisbane
3 - Pig 'n' Whistle (I know but it's on the way) - Queen St Mall
4 - Archive Beer Boutique - 100 Boundary St, West End
5 - What was that restaurant in south bank that has Alpha Pale Ale on tap?
6 - The Brewhouse - 601 Stanley St, Woolloongabba
7 - The German Club - 416 Vulture St E, East Brisbane

http://maps.google.com.au/maps?f=d&sou...mp;t=h&z=14

So far 6.7km and 1 hour 25 minutes walking according to Google.

Are there any other places worthy that aren't too far out of this beaten track? They don't have to have super micro beer, just something drinkable. I'll drink some Tooheys old if there's something else going for the place.

Obviously we'll probably walk past heaps of other pubs and if they look alright will stop in.

Wouldn't mind a decent Irish pub for a Guinness along the way to give me super human strength as well.


----------



## WSC (1/7/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> My brothers coming up this weekend and we like to treat drinking like a sport.
> 
> So I thought this time I'd be prepared and actually make a proper pub crawl of it.
> 
> ...



5th Element is the place with Alpha I think.


----------



## MarkBastard (1/7/10)

Just checked and right you are my friend.

Also I forgot the Belgium beer cafe. Sweet.


----------



## Bribie G (1/7/10)

After the Platform Bar you could hop a train and back to the Elephant and Wheelbarrow in the Valley, but not sure what's on at the moment. You could give them a bell. Last time they had Old Speckled and Bombardier. Not as good range as they used to stock - turning more into a weekend live music venue but not too bad during the day.


----------



## MarkBastard (1/7/10)

Actually Bribie I was thinking of heading over to the valley after the crawl for some more beer and some strip joints hahaha.

Old Speckled Hen on tap?


----------



## Shed101 (1/7/10)

Not too far from the BBC there's an 'English-style' pub ... Union Jack's Ale House I think. Again, nothing amazing, but ok.

Also, there's a little underground bar (ie in a cellar not a speakeasy :lol: ) near there which has a certain ambience... no not strippers 

I think a decent Irish pub (outside places with significant Irish population that is) could be an oxymoron from my experience ... but there's the one on the Queen St. Mall - Paddy O'Malleys or some other original name.


----------



## Bribie G (1/7/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Actually Bribie I was thinking of heading over to the valley after the crawl for some more beer and some strip joints hahaha.
> 
> Old Speckled Hen on tap?



They tell me the Beat is ok and you are guaranteed to get more manly love than even AHB forum.


----------



## MarkBastard (1/7/10)

Union Jack's looks alright.

Bribie you didn't answer my question, do they have Old Speckled Hen on tap? This is important!!!


----------



## Crunched (1/7/10)

I know I may cop a bit of flak for suggesting this, but the Brekky Creek hotel has XXXX on the wood - has a different flavour and is something a bit out of the ordinary. Worth trying at least. I actually like it and it's a regular on my pub crawls.


----------



## Bribie G (1/7/10)

They had it on about six weeks ago, why not give them a tinkle. 

Yes the XXXX off the wood is nice. It's not pasteurised and is taken off the line before the rest of the beer gets nuked. Also as it's not gassed to death and served on gravity it tastes really fresh. When beer foams a lot of the oils etc end up in the foam and in the case of a normal pub XXXX a lot of that ends up in the drip tray due to the way most of the baristas seem to do a gusher nowadays.


----------



## MarkBastard (1/7/10)

Crunched said:


> I know I may cop a bit of flak for suggesting this, but the Brekky Creek hotel has XXXX on the wood - has a different flavour and is something a bit out of the ordinary. Worth trying at least. I actually like it and it's a regular on my pub crawls.



you will cop no flak from me. I really like that pub and the only reason I haven't included it is because of the logistics surrounding it. The pub crawl is already quite a big one and there's no way I'm walking from Breakfast Creek to Spring Hill haha, even if it was through the valley.

Though I would certainly love to do that, I've never got around to having XXXX off the wood. Is it available like that all the time? Maybe I'll start the day there.


----------



## MarkBastard (1/7/10)

BribieG said:


> They had it on about six weeks ago, why not give them a tinkle.



All good mate if they had that on tap I trust they'll have something decent there at least.


----------



## Crunched (1/7/10)

Brekky Creek always has the casks, so no rush to get there.


----------

